# RedRay Player Offers 4K Ultra HD Movie Playback for Homes and Businesses



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like 1080p is about to be old news. What do you want to bet that Oppo brings in a 4K player next year for $500. With this kind of resolution, makes me wonder what will be next. The human eye's ability has been maxed out here.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks interesting. Its usefullness yet to be determined on its content available.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

It looks nice it plays HD and 3D media as well.. good thank you for sharing this..


----------

